# 05 NISMO Chrome Mirrors, Door Handles Standard??



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

How many NISMO trucks out there don't have the chrome mirrors and door handles as standard equipment. According to nissanhelp.com, the mirrors were available as standard equipment on the NISMO's starting Feb. 05. but my March 05 truck has the black mirrors/handles. During the purchase, I remember reading Nissan offering a credit in case this happens but I can't find that literature now. Does anyone have any info. regarding this situatuion? I'm working with the local Nissan Corporate rep. but she's been promoted and now I'm having to start over.

Link to Nissanhelp.com:
http://www.nissanhelp.com/Models/2005/Frontier/Specifications.htm


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

They were supposed to be standard in Feb 05 according to Nissan literature but they were not. Mine is a Feb build and had black mirrorsand door handles. Best I can tell it became standard in May/June 05.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

mine is jan 05 build and has black handles and mirrors.. sucks too because it was the only nismo on the lot that was 4x4 so i didnt have any options when i bought it brand new in September.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

BakedCookies said:


> mine is jan 05 build and has black handles and mirrors.. sucks too because it was the only nismo on the lot that was 4x4 so i didnt have any options when i bought it brand new in September.


Mine is the same way, Jan. 05 build, bought it in Nov. I kind of like the black mirrors and handles now that I am getting the rock sliders in black and my front bumper is painted black also.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine's a March 05 build also, and I have the black mirrors and door handles. I would think that if Nissan was giving an allowance for not having the chrome mirrors and door handles it would have been figured into the price at the time of purchase. Did the documentation you sow say otherwise? Nissan can certainly send me a check if they want, I wouldn't complain! I'm not holding my breath for it either...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine is a May build and it's all chrome. Why did they do a mid-year correction?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

My '05 LE has a build date of 1/05. I purchased it in March
and at that time all of the LE's and Nismos had black han-
dles and mirrors. My selection guide I got at the time has
an option of "chrome door handles and outside mirrors (late
availability)". I called Nissan, as I wanted the chrome package, and I was told they did not have a release date at
the time (March).

I think the first chrome package trucks I saw were in April, but I could be wrong on that as I did not really make a mental note of it.

From the wording in my selection guide I would be very
surprised if you could get them to give you the chrome package since it did not give a date of availability and it did
say the package was not available when the trucks first came out.

As far as why the package was not available at the git-go it is probably the same reason we have been waiting for all of the aftermarket things to become available for our trucks.

There is always a lag time in waiting for accessories for a
vehicle any time the design is changed drastically as it was with the '05 Frontier.

It never hurts to try, but don't be surprised if Nissan does not come forward with free parts. Good luck.

OkieScot


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

My doorjamb says 05/05, and I've got all the chrome bling bling 


- Greg -


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Everything I read last year (Brochures, NissanUSA website, etc.) said:

Chrome Door Handles**

And the fine print always said:

**Late Availability

I bought mine in July (don't remember the build date off-hand) and it came with all the bling. They also said that the early build vehicles have/had a steel wheel on the spare and the later ones would have an alloy wheel. They were offering a $100 credit/allowance for the steel.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Everything I read last year (Brochures, NissanUSA website, etc.) said:
> 
> Chrome Door Handles**
> 
> ...


I've got the alloy spare, but not the chrome! I think I'd have been a bit more concerned if I had the steel spare, I really could care less about the bling!


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

same here - i dont remembetr the build date off hand, but i know it was earlier, but not real early... i have the alum driveshaft and the alloy spare, but no chrome mirrors or door handles...


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

scuba91ta said:


> same here - i dont remembetr the build date off hand, but i know it was earlier, but not real early... i have the alum driveshaft and the alloy spare, but no chrome mirrors or door handles...


Is the front driveshaft alum. now? I have the alum. rear and a rusty front one. Thought that was odd too.


----------



## dcp673 (Oct 14, 2005)

05/05 with all the chrome and alloy spare. dcp


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Q-tip,

Where did you read about the credit for the spare wheel? According to my memory, I read that Nissan was offering a $50.00 credit if your NISMO came with the black mirrors/handles vs. chrome. I figured the Nissan rep. would know exactly what I was talking about but before we worked it out she was promoted and moved on. I'd love to get my hands on the nissan literature that offered the credit for the new Nissan rep. Granted, I'm pushing them to do the "right thing" and install the mirrors at a min. and I'll buy the handles vs. a wimpy 50.00 credit but I might be lucky just to get the $50.00 and thats if I find the literature. I might have been in the 05 Frontier Dealership literature that lists all the options/colors but my dealer has no more books. Imagine that!


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

NISMO CC 4X4 said:


> Q-tip,
> 
> Where did you read about the credit for the spare wheel? According to my memory, I read that Nissan was offering a $50.00 credit if your NISMO came with the black mirrors/handles vs. chrome. I figured the Nissan rep. would know exactly what I was talking about but before we worked it out she was promoted and moved on. I'd love to get my hands on the nissan literature that offered the credit for the new Nissan rep. Granted, I'm pushing them to do the "right thing" and install the mirrors at a min. and I'll buy the handles vs. a wimpy 50.00 credit but I might be lucky just to get the $50.00 and thats if I find the literature. I might have been in the 05 Frontier Dealership literature that lists all the options/colors but my dealer has no more books. Imagine that!


I saw it in a couple of places. I know it was on Edmunds.com and some of the other car pricing websites. When I was shopping I tried a lot of them to see if any of them would turn out differently. It seems like they all draw from the same pricing info database or something. Even my insurance company has/had a "Build Your Car" link from their website.

I never saw anything about a credit for black door handles, only that the chrome ones were "Late Availability."

And I think $100 is a chintzy credit for a steel wheel. You certainly couldn't replace it with an alloy for that kind of money. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

My LE has a 1/05 build date and it came with the alloy spare wheel and the red rust driveshaft. I wish they would give a credit on the drive shaft so I could get rid of the ugly
rust: Pardon the colon, but my caps feature is not letting me use a period. Well, I take that back now it is working again. Must be time to get a new keyboard.

OkieScot


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

no, the front ds is def steel...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

For about $300, you can buy the chrome mirrors and door handles and swap them out. It's not that hard to do. The door handles are very easy to swap. The mirrors will require removing the door panels, but it isn't too hard.


----------



## explorerman (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hi,*

New here!!
I just picked up a new (last on the lot!!) '05 NISMO Frontier 4x2. The door jamb states it was built 02/05. It has the black mirrors and door handles.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

explorerman said:


> New here!!
> I just picked up a new (last on the lot!!) '05 NISMO Frontier 4x2. The door jamb states it was built 02/05. It has the black mirrors and door handles.


Welcome Explorerman! I'm a former Explorer owner myself! Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## explorerman (Feb 4, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Welcome Explorerman! I'm a former Explorer owner myself! Congrats on the new truck!


Thanks, the old exploder had 180,000 miles on it and it was really starting to nickle and dime me to death. One thing I do miss from the exploder is the center arm rest. It's going to take a while to get used to the Nissan not really having one.

Roy


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

Back on topic...Good news, Nissan agreed to install chrome mirrors and chrome door handles on my 05 NISMO. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for them to show up but a least they committed. I just can't believe the dealership come through, they actually called me back like they said and with good news!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You can always buy the stick-on chrome door handle covers. I bought a set for mine. They look good.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

2005 Frontier cc NISMO 4x4 no chrome door handles or mirrors thank god. I would love to pick up a black grill to replace the chrome one I have. It would go better with the theme I am building this truck with.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey MudyFronty05, you can have your grille done in black chrome by a reputable chrome shop. Also, you can find the projector headlights in black on ebay, that would look wicked.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

nissanmadness said:


> You can always buy the stick-on chrome door handle covers. I bought a set for mine. They look good.


Yes, but the chrome handle covers are almost as expensive as the genuine Nissan door handles. And, with the Nissan handles, you don't have to worry about them peeling off in a few years and leaving tape residue on the black plastic.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

nissanmadness said:


> Hey MudyFronty05, you can have your grille done in black chrome by a reputable chrome shop. Also, you can find the projector headlights in black on ebay, that would look wicked.


 you read my mind-i have already figured in the cost of the projector halo headlights, but thanks for the info on the grill. I don't have a chrome shop near me can you recommend one?


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

mudyfronty05 said:


> you read my mind-i have already figured in the cost of the projector halo headlights, but thanks for the info on the grill. I don't have a chrome shop near me can you recommend one?


You can look in your phone book or do a google search. You can get up a list and call them first to let them know what your looking to have done and go from there. You can go to a news stand where they sell magazines, and look in the back section of some motorcycle mags, I guarantee you'll find ads for chrome shops. The folk's who used to do my work are no longer in buisness. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks, I am going to look into that


----------

